# [Help] Changing language in bitdefender total security 2013



## harsimran123 (Feb 17, 2013)

Help me i was looking for bitdefender antivirus total security 2013 offline installer i have downloaded and when i installed i have founded that it was in dutch with many conflits i have installed but i wanted to know that there is any method to change the language to english or any file k can download that can change the language


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Just use Avast Antivirus for free.


----------



## harsimran123 (Feb 18, 2013)

Finally problem solved


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

harsimran123 said:


> Finally problem solved



What you changed the Language or AntiVirus ??


----------

